# Shipping



## PENBC (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips on shipping. I have a good idea what we are bringing but I am wondering if anyone can suggest a company from Canada or North America. Shipping by air vrs sea from North America. How long it takes from the west coast of N. America by sea.

Tips or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

PENBC said:


> Does anyone have any tips on shipping. I have a good idea what we are bringing but I am wondering if anyone can suggest a company from Canada or North America. Shipping by air vrs sea from North America. How long it takes from the west coast of N. America by sea.
> 
> Tips or suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I like Allied Pickfords they are world wide have an agency here in Dubai


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

PENBC said:


> Does anyone have any tips on shipping. I have a good idea what we are bringing but I am wondering if anyone can suggest a company from Canada or North America. Shipping by air vrs sea from North America. How long it takes from the west coast of N. America by sea.
> 
> Tips or suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I have gone through the process and in the end I decided not to bring anything other than personal effects. 

The electronics are not compatible due to voltage and the TV's etc are NTSC as compared to PAL. There are work around like getting a voltage converter etc but they do not last long. Since the company was paying for my relocation I agreed with them that I would be entitled to claim relocation irrespective of whether I bring the stuff or not. The amount of money I saved on relocation costs will give me a head start to furnish my apartment. A 20 foot container would probably cost you somewhere in the range of $6-$7K plus insurance. 

In retrospect, I am glad I took that decision since most of the villas here are very small as compared to North America.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Your sure right there and you can pick up furniture fairly cheap.


----------

